# Canon Video Software Issue- Imagemaker 3



## treygolf (Dec 23, 2009)

NEED HELP with Downloading from CANON FS 100 Camcorder.
IMAGEMAKER 3 software does not work with Windows 7. Is there anything I can do to get my video from my card onto my PC. OS is Win 7. I had no problems downloading with XP. Win 7 just freezes. Willing to try anything. 
Thanks,
Treygolf


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Treygolf and welcome to TSF :wave:

Is there a 2nd PC at home with Win-XP on that you could 'borrow'?

Short of re-installing Win-XP as a 'dual-boot' option, all I can suggest is to hassle Canon into hurrying up with updating their software (I have a similar problem with Samsung for my mobile-phone)

Possibly another of our members has a tricksy little workaround for such problems, don't give up hope just yet :wink:


----------



## treygolf (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah. I have a corporate laptop without admin privlages. Already tried that and even bribed the IT dud to let me install it.
IS there any other software out there that will "see" the images/file on the cameras sd flash and be able to download them??? NERO? Window Moviemaker? Anything????

Thanks for your help.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't have that particular device, so I can't test, but is the device visible under my computer? If so, can you browse files and folders? If yes, just try copying. If not, it probably requires a driver.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Alternatively, you could get a 'SD Card Reader' for a few £££'s or $$$'s - That will let you see the card as another drive, in Win-Explorer (and save on camera-battery power too :wink

There's 2 basic types of card-reader - One is a free-standing unit that has a cable to your USB socket (some plug straight into a USB socket, without a cable), t'other one sits in a spare drive-bay in a PC.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Using a USB reader should be a lot quicker too!!


----------

